# Tskitishvili steps up training



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

"Skita" is now 7-1, 237 pounds, and the Nuggets are moving him to what they believe will be a more comfortable position: power forward instead of small forward.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

This is a stupid move by the Nuggets. He's not a power forward. He's a small forward; nothing more, nothing less. Besides, why are we jumping ship on Skita now that Carmelo is here? Carmelo might suck, who knows? And does this mean Nene is our future center? If so, he's playing out of place too. Until Carmelo proves himself in the NBA, there is no need to shake up the whole damn team. Let Carmelo earn his spot like everyone else.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Skita is a PF*

Skita was a PF, at least his coach in Italy (who is a assistant coach in Phoenix now) said so.

His position will be the same as Dirk: Foward, not small not power, just *foward.[B/]


Nene can play center in NBA, because he has a really nig wingspam.

Carmelo and Rodney can play SG and SF, because they are wing player.


Pizzoni*


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Look at Skita. Does he strike you as a power forward? No, he doesn't. And his game is fits the small forward position. The only reason Dirk has the PF/SF label is because he's created his own position. Until, if ever, Skita gets that good it would suit him better to play small forward. He's got too much of an outside game to play power forward and his size can be best utilized a SF. Nene can play center but his best position is power forward. Rodney White can play shooting guard, but Carmelo can't. He's not fast enough. He's a small forward.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Some answers*



> Look at Skita. Does he strike you as a power forward? No, he doesn't. And his game is fits the small forward position. The only reason Dirk has the PF/SF label is because he's created his own position. Until, if ever, Skita gets that good it would suit him better to play small forward. He's got too much of an outside game to play power forward and his size can be best utilized a SF.


I agree but I think that when he got some strengh he will be a good PF, like his coach said. (I forgot his coach´s name but he is an assistant now with Phoenix).
Skita will be a player between Raef LaFrentz and Dirk Nowiztky, a tall mobile sweet shooting Foward.



> Nene can play center but his best position is power forward.


I also agree, but when he played in Brazil and in Brazil´s NT he will be the center. He will be able do handle the center position in NBA because of his height, wingspam, jump ability and Strengh.



> Rodney White can play shooting guard, but Carmelo can't. He's not fast enough. He's a small forward.


About that I just don´t know because I really don´t like College basket. But the report that I read agree with you. The thing about Carmelo that got my attention was his height without shoes (6´5 or 6´6), maybe he will be short to play SF.
Wally Szerbiak best season was at SG, and he is really slow.

Pizzoni


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm sure Nene and Skita CAN play those respective positions but I don't think they are best utilized there. I don't think Carmelo can play shooting guard cause it doesn't seem to suit his game. He's like 6'6 and a half. Rodney White is bigger but he just seems like more of a shooting guard to me.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

PG-Miller
SG-Maggette
SF-Anthony
PF-Tskitishvili
C-Nene

That is a start to a very good team, and they are ALL VERY YOUNG.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

nuggets would be stupied to not put Stika/Melo/Nene in the same lineup togather..Those 3 would be awesome togather then they add a SG/PG in FA and there team would be awesome..Imagin if they got maggette and dre in FA the SL would be awesome..

C-Nene
PF-Stika
SF-Melo
SG-Maggette
PG-Dre


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Look at Skita. Does he strike you as a power forward? No, he doesn't. And his game is fits the small forward position. The only reason Dirk has the PF/SF label is because he's created his own position. Until, if ever, Skita gets that good it would suit him better to play small forward. He's got too much of an outside game to play power forward and his size can be best utilized a SF. Nene can play center but his best position is power forward. Rodney White can play shooting guard, but Carmelo can't. He's not fast enough. He's a small forward.


To decide weather or not skita can play the pf, one must under stand the role of a prototype pf. Note that over time, the diversity of the pf has reached new limits. In that players are not typical anymore, and having prototype pf's doesnt always lead to wins. It depends more on the teams offense and the other players who surround it.

A prototype pf in my books would
-defend low post players allowing their center to stay out of foul trouble and stay as a help defender
-be able to can the open 18 foot j
-rebound effecivly on both ends of the floor

now all that totally changed depending on the variables mentioned above. Dirk cant do any of that. Because his team thrives on a run and gun style, where there are alot of perimeter shots. They force their oppossition to play at their tempo. So dirk doesnt have to battle post players down low, that often. 

They have great shooters who all space the floor and decent team rebounding, so dirk who has close to 9 defensive boards, doesnt have to crash the boards offensivly, they just get back on D. If they do encounter a player like malone or brand who battles down low they put najera on him. Or if that doesnt work they play a zone. To get even, well just watch a prototype power forward try guard him.

Relating this to skita. He has gained some strength. They have nene to keep guys out of the low block. Allowing skita to be a help defender and stay out of foul trouble. He shouldnt get killed on D (especially with more experience), as they have alot of long armed guys who will be great at playing a zone and cutting off passing lanes and helping out.

Skita would 
-make keep the defense honest if his shooting touch became more consistant. 
-He would allow carmello and nene to work the post and crash the glass by drawing out other teams rebounders. 
-As well as having defensive missmatches, i think skita could cause alot of missmatches too. Providing his game has improved and he can stay in the game (watching him last season, he did look pretty lost).

I dont relly think a prototype PF would fit into denver, They would have too many people down on the low block. I think they really do need a versitile Pf with range. The lakers need a prototype PF to keep shaq out of foul trouble and help with rebounding (see pj brown and malone threads). But denver can live with skita being a PF. I actually think this suits him better as his handles are a little dodgey. If he continues to get better he could definatly be another "uber" forward. who knows. im sceptical, but as long as he gets better he can hold down that 4 spot in denver with ease.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

error in the above, dirk can hit 18 foot j my bad. just trying to emphasise the point, that dirk is not a typical pf but still reaks havoc on other players.

thanks


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

This is the thing with SKita...if we put Skita at power forward, Nene at center, and Carmelo at small forward, we'll get killed on the low block. Skita will cause more mismatches at small forward than power forward. He struggled on defense last year, but he did a decent job, especially against Rashard Lewis and Dirk. Skita would struggle against low post players though. He has the quickness to guard on the perimeter. A Nene/Skita/Carmelo frontcourt doesn't excite me, as I feel Nene and Skita would excel at power forward and small forward. And I don't think Carmelo will be crashing the boards the way he did in college. Pros are a lot bigger and he won't get as many opportunities at rebounds. He won't be posting up very much either. I think Skita can be a very good inside out player but due to his quickness and shot, he is best utilized at small forward


----------



## Nugs#1 (Jul 2, 2003)

If you don't think in the future we will be a lot of Nene, Skita and Melo together in the front court you are crazy... as for rebounding Melo will pick up Skita's slack and you can see that Nene is going to be a monster on the boards...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Carmelo isn't going to be hitting the boards that much in the pros. Guys are bigger and more athletic and he wont' be playing inside as much. As far as Nene, he underachieved on the boards last year. Why is this year going to be any different?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Skita is still only 20. The Nuggets are not making the playoffs next year, but in his 3rd year we should be looking at a breakout player offensively. They are moving him to the PF to get him consistent minutes. He needs to play to get better.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I agree, he has to play to become a good player. Melo, Skita, and Nene are the future of the franchise, they will be playing together on most occasions, this is the only combination that works.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

This is all I'm saying...

If Nene, Skita, and Carmelo all develop to their full potential, what are the Nuggets going to do? Do they really want to stick Nene and Skita out of position just because of Carmelo? I don't think they do. And I wouldn't call Nene a legitimate center. He can certainly hold the position down, but he doesn't have the blocking or rebounding skills that real centers have. Nene already is quicker than most power forwards, and almost as strong. Skita, given he develops, would almost be unmatched at the small forward spot. I'm in no way advocating getting rid of Carmelo yet, but if he has a huge year this season and Skita and Nene develop, you gotta look at moving him for someone else.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Whoa there man. For one, I thought Nene played C last year with Juan at 4 and Skita at 3? Did you see SKita last year at 3? He sucked bad. Like really bad. He maybe a Euro guy who is skinny, but he's not quick enough to be guarding those 3's...nor strong enough to be guarding the 4 (sounds like Van Horn ). Skita played 4 in Europe, where it's much less physical, but hey, at least he's more familiar to the position. All teams have a defensive liability, and sometimes, you have to live with the fact that Skita might struggle in the low post D. I think moving Skita to four is a good experiment by all means.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Did you see SKita last year at 3? He sucked bad. Like really bad.


It was his first year, what the hell is your point. If he would've played at power forward last year, he would've sucked just as bad. And he is quick enough to guard threes. But following your theory, he's going to be a defensive liability whether that's a lack of quickness at 3, or a lack of strength at four. At least if he's at 3, zone defense can compensate for it and players are out on the perimeter. If he's a four, more often than not it's just him and his man. This move is just Kiki being drastic. Skita needs time to develop. Dont' stunt that development by putting him at a position that doesn't suit his game.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> It was his first year, what the hell is your point. If he would've played at power forward last year, he would've sucked just as bad. And he is quick enough to guard threes. But following your theory, he's going to be a defensive liability whether that's a lack of quickness at 3, or a lack of strength at four. At least if he's at 3, zone defense can compensate for it and players are out on the perimeter. If he's a four, more often than not it's just him and his man. This move is just Kiki being drastic. Skita needs time to develop. Dont' stunt that development by putting him at a position that doesn't suit his game.


How the heck do we know that he would've sucked? I agree with you, but you're speculating. He's not quick enough to guard 3's dude, his footwork speed isnt fast enough. He's played 4 in europe and is used to that. If he's a 4, a zone D can compensate too. Following your theory, a zone D, such as a 2-3 can help him guard his man. He played 4 in Europe so that's the position that he's used to and, imo, belongs at.


----------

